# hermaphrodites



## thephatlady (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi ,I am brand new to this site.I have two nubians who freshened for the first time 1 week ago. They each had one kid, a girl and a boy.I WOULD LIKE TO KEEP THE GIRL but I think she might be a hermaphrodite beacause of how her vulva looks.I know this is probably a strange question but,can anyone tell me what she is suposed to look like?I have read that a pea sized lump is abnormal. She dosen't realy have a lump, it just sort of protrudes a little in a roundish sort of way.These are my first nubian kids in two years and i'm just not sure


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome!

Do you have a picture of the little doe's vulva? That would be a huge help in helping you figure out if there's an issue with her.


----------



## thephatlady (Jul 29, 2009)

I will get one hopefully tonight,definatly by tomorrow.Thanks for responding!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to TGS :wave: Here's a thread with some pics of Kerens lamb who is a Hermaphrodite...
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=9539&p=121423&hilit=hermaphrodites#p121423

I hope it helps!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WELCOME :wave: 

Newborn does look a bit different than adult does, but you are right to question the possibility. A pic would definatly help though.

Congrats on the new babies :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome to TGS! :wave:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to TGS!!! :wave: 

A pic would definately help - and be sure to ask any questions you have!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome!! :wave: Glad to have ya here!!

A picture would give us a better idea. You could maybe google and see if you can find anything on goat hermaphrodites.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome and congratulations on the new babies.

I have to say a picture would help also. I bet she is just fine.


----------



## thephatlady (Jul 29, 2009)

heres a picture of my little girl... what do you guys think?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! :wave: 

Um, yeah that doesn't look right at all. . .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to agree with Olivia - that doesnt look right to me :scratch:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ditto to that, do you have an experienced person near you or vet. It seems to be better in person to tell at such an age.

By the way, welcome! :wave: Glad to have you here. :leap: :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to the goat spot..... :wave: :greengrin: 

I also agree.... it doesn't look right.....I recommend.... getting a vets opinion on it.... so you know for sure....if she is a hermaphrodite or not.... :hug:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome to the group, it doesnt look right to me either. Is by chance either one of her parents polled (born without horns) or is she polled?
beth


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH I was so hoping that she was fine, just a little swollen, but no that is not good.

Let us know what the vets says.


----------



## thephatlady (Jul 29, 2009)

Both parents had hornes. I have a friend with more experiance comming over this weekend , hopefully she can tell me. I did find some good pics of normal girls on the web. I think it looks worse in the photo than in person.Maybe because of her coloring.Its like, lightest in the spot where she slightly protrouds. Thank you all so much for responding! :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

If you look past the lighting, I don't think it looks odd, its just a bit more pronounced than most. The lighting makes her tip look bigger and fatter.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree with Sarah!


----------



## thephatlady (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm back. I have had a couple of people come and look at my little doe.My most experianced "goatfriend" thinks my doe is normal,but says theres no guarentee, without the vet,untill she has been breed. Another friend said that except for her coloring, my doe looks just like her momma 'down there'. I think I will probably take the chance and keep her.Any one know if" the pea shaped growth" is suposed to be firmer or hard or something like that?Her bottom feels normal. :scratch:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I think that the protrusion on a hermaphrodite would be solid feeling...your little doe does look normal to me, it could just be the lighter coloring in that spot that throws you off.


----------



## thephatlady (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm starting to get hopefull!!!She is soft, no hard lump or anything.She is realy cute with blue eyes and sort of a checker board pattern of tan and white if you are looking down from the top.I have had her mom and antie since birth. They were two in april. This is the first time they have given birth.I wasn't sure I would be able to milk them {reformed city girl}.What is a normal amount of milk for them to produce? I'm getting about two quarts a day from the one.The other is nursing both her kid and her sisters kid{ sister totaly rejected her baby}. :worried:


----------

